# TAG3:  ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc



## Vespabesitzer (31. März 2010)

Hallo  

Erst hielt ich es ja fast für ein Kompliment, als meine Frau mich angerufen hat und sagte,..

"Es hat sich ein Enterpäarchen in meinem Teich niedergelassen..."

(meine Frau (sehr tierlieb),.. toll, wir können die ja auch noch mit Salat "füttern") hat Sie gottlob aber nicht
    
=> als ich dann Abends nach Hause kam, waren die beiden  Tierchen nach 6Stunden immer noch da,.
das Wasser total aufgewühlt,.. (konnte dann im Wasser mehr nicht sehen) und der Rand war schon etwas bekackt..

Hier im Forum nach __ Enten gesucht und schnell erkannt, dass ich nicht lange Freude mit haben werde.
Durch einfach Klatschen sind Sie dann abgeflogen,..
Nach ein paar Stunden konnte ich schon sehen, dass am Rand viele neue Pflanzen abgefressen waren,..

Am nächsten Tag kamen die dann alleine WIEDER :__ nase

Haben dann die nächste Reihe Pflanzen vertillgt,.. meine ganzen __ Molche waren auch futsch (wobei ich nicht weiss, ob Sie nicht auch in "Deckung" gegangen sind.) Gleichen gilt für die __ Frösche,.. 

DIE ENTEN sind nun schon den 3ten Tag da und haben 5 Unterwasserkörbe mit Pflanzen komplett leer geräumt,.. +4m Randpflanzen bei -10/20cm
Schade um die Pflanzen,.. gleichzeitig ist auch die ganze Teicherde/Sand mit Dünger im Teich gelandet...

Langsam wird das Wasser garnicht mehr klar,.. (klar,.. tolles Futter für die Algen)

Inzwischen reicht auch kein Klatschen mehr,.. man muss schon Steinchen ins Wasser werfen,..

:beten Hoffe, dass die Enten in den nächsten Tagen vielleicht doch was besseres finden.
(Zu fressen gibt es auch nicht mehr viel,..PS: Schwertlillie mögen Sie auf jedenfall nicht)

WER hat noch so "ERFAHRUNG" mit Enten,..  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Alexandros (31. März 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hi,

 sind die schön, will auch welche.
Aber die Hunde werden wohl was dagegen haben :?


----------



## Susan (31. März 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Meine Hunde würden die auch verjagen...grins
Sag mal in Deinem Profil ist doch ein Hund abgebildet, ist das nicht Deiner?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> WER hat noch so "ERFAHRUNG" mit Enten,..



Hi Micha, Lustige Sache aber dennoch nicht ganz ohne. Enten machen wirklich SEHR viel Dreck im Teich.

Aber mal am Rande, mein Koihändler hat einen sehr großen Privatteich, da ist letztes Jahr mal eine Ente drauf gelandet, und die Koi (sind schon ein paar Brummer bei) haben ihr tüchtig an den Füßen geknabbert, na das war ein Schauspiel. Und RuckZuck war die Ente wieder verschwunden.
Das war echt zum totlachen, die Ente wollte wegfliegen und immer hing ihr ein Koi an den Füßen  
Sie hat es dann aber doch ohne Blessuren geschafft zu entkommen.

Also mein Tip: Koi in den Teich


----------



## Annett (31. März 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hallo Micha.

Am alten Teich kamen auch immer mal Enten. Dieses Frühjahr werd ich wieder aufpassen müssen. 
Einige Male hintereinander stören, hat sie bisher immer vertrieben. Der Teich sah immer aus "wie Sau" und es gibt schon einige Gewässer, wo sie brüten könnten...
Nur sind die meist nicht so sicher umzäunt. 

Unterdessen ist der Teich so gut eingewachsen, dass er einen Kurzbesuch halbwegs verkraftet.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. März 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

 Hallo,.. der abgebildete Doggy,.. ist ein perfekter Mäuse, Osterhasen´und (leider) auch Wild Jäger,...
ABER genau mit diesen Flügel-Wassertierchen kann er nix anfangen,..

Die flattern ja auch nicht wer weiss wie wild und dann interessant, sondern paddeln in aller Ruhe von links nach rechts,..
Unser Doggy beachtet diese daher auch weiter nicht,..

Heute kamen Sie dreimal und wurden dreimal von der beauftragten (Enten-bösen)  Schwiegermutter verscheucht,...  

hmm... ich hoffe, dass jemand anderes nun auch mehr leckeres zu bieten hat.

Ich habe den Enten-Teichanflug leider noch nicht live miterlebt,.. (nur das Rumschwimmen auf meiner Webcam)
-> habe daher schon überlegt, ob ich ein paar Seile ala´ __ Fischreiher-Schreck montieren soll,,..
grimpf,... jetzt habe ich extra noch keine Fische drinnen und trotzdem Teichjäger,..

Eigentlich sollten im Sommer die ersten Moderliesschen rein,... 
(PS: für KOIs ist mein Teich wirklich nicht ausgelegt,,.. auch wenn so mancher 4000Liter Koiáner das glauben würde 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Majaberlin (31. März 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Dieses Problem haben wir auch jedes Jahr im Frühjahr, wenn sich die Enten Brutplätze aussuchen. Da wir in einer sehr wasserreichen Gegend wohnen, gibt es auch entsprechend viele Enten. Da hilft wirklich nur verscheuchen. Ich habe meine Hunde auf das Wort "Enten" zum erfolgreichen Verscheuchen gebracht, aber die Enten sind wirklich schwer zu verscheuchen, da muß jeder Hund auf eine Seite des Teiches, sonst schwimmen die einfach zum andern Ufer. Und wenn man das nicht gleich bemerkt, dann können die wirklich erheblichen Schaden im Teich anrichten.
Ich bin wirklich ein Tierfreund, liebe alles, was kreucht und fleucht, aber die Enten müssen nicht gerade meinen Gartenteich bevölkern .


----------



## Bebel (31. März 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hallo

Ein Arbeitskollege hatte auch ein Entenpärchen auf seinem gut funktionierenden 10 Jahre alten naturnahem Teich (keine Fische), die hatten allerdings gleich 5 schlagende Argumente mitgebracht (ihren Nachwuchs) so das niemand sie vertrieben hat. Der Teich brauchte fast ein Jahr um sich wieder zu erholen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Casybay (31. März 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hallo Micha,
zum Glück habe ich nicht so ein Problem wie Ihr, aber ich habe gelesen, dass , wenn man einen  Teich hat,man  auf gar keinen Fall Enten Artrappen dazu oder daneben setzen soll, weil diese dann Enten anlocken.
Auch wenn Eure Figur am Teich wohl eine Möwe ist, könnte es sein, dass das die Enten anlockt?


----------



## maritim (31. März 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

hallo micha,

kauf dir für kleines geld so ein ferngesteuertes  modellboot .
http://cgi.ebay.de/RC-Speedboot-Off...ViewItemQQptZRC_Modellbau?hash=item53dc5bf0ac
http://cgi.ebay.de/R-C-Mini-Hydrofo...ViewItemQQptZRC_Modellbau?hash=item2ea9e7ead8
http://cgi.ebay.de/RC-SPEEDBOOT-Ren...ViewItemQQptZRC_Modellbau?hash=item439e458ea9

bekommst du für kleines geld auch im spielzeugladen und du hast was zu ostern zum spielen
damit kannst du die enten ärgern und hast noch spaß dabei.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:  ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hi,

was habt Ihr bloß alles für Probleme !

Nimm einen Kescher, fang die Enten, gib mal bei Gockel "Entenrezepte" ein, such Dir eins aus und freu Dich auf ein schönes Abendessen.

Das Bier dazu nicht vergessen.


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Ja schön, wenn du vorher vorbeikommst, die Enten plattmachst, rupfst und ausnimmst!


----------



## laolamia (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

bei mir kommen die auch jedes jahr, da auch meine 2 laufenten den teich gefunden haben....
hab ICH mich von klarem wasser verabschiedet 
ich lass natur natur sein und meine kinder freuen sich ueber die tiere

gruss marco


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Servus Marco



Hast vielleicht "aktuelle" Bilder ....

   

Und ... sie haben bei uns am Ex-Schwimmteich die Pflanzen in Ruhe gelassen, allerdings war es nach dem "Geschnattere" schön rein in der Uferzone .... die Fadenalgen haben ihnen geschmeckt


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:  ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Moin,

..noch was aus der Horrorküche:

Enten lieben Fische... haben diese zum fressen gern 

So ne Ente zieht sich locker 15 cm. Fisch in einem Rutsch in den Wanst. Ich denke mal, so drei bis vier Stück die Stunde bei gutem Appetit.

Ich bitte dies für alle Enten (-liebhaber) zu bedenken.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hi Micha,

ich würd die mit dem __ Wasserschlauch verscheuchen und ein Netz übern Teich bauen. Oder Du holst dir den Wasserspritzreiherschreck und lässt das mit dem Netz.

Mein Nachbar hat ein paar Dosen an einem Baum aufgehangen und den Strick bis zu seiner Terrasse gezogen - wenn nun Tauben in seinem Garten landen wollen zieht er von der Terasse aus und verscheucht sie ohne austehen zu müssen.

Wenn alles nichts hilft wirst du wohl deine Filtertechnik vergrößern müssen.

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## laolamia (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Marco
> 
> 
> 
> Hast vielleicht "aktuelle" Bilder ....



nur die in meinem album, in diesem jahr war noch keiner da, oder ich hab sie nicht gesehen 



und die alten
teichbau inkl. enten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hallo Marco,.. das sind ja zwei schwule Entenkerle  , wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ( 2 Erpel)

so,.. bei mir sieht es jetzt so aus, dass wir meine Enten am Tag3 noch 3mal verschäuchen mussten,..
am 4´ten Tag kamen Sie gegen 09:30  (wurden nach ca. 1/2h wieder verschäucht,... dann kamen Sie nochmal gehen Mittag und wurden ein zweitesmal verschäucht,..)

am Tag 5  SIND SIE NICHT MEHR AUFGETAUCHT :beten
genauso wie heute am Tag 6,..  

Habe auch ein paar neue Ufer-"Opferpflanzen" gekauft,..  sodass Sie wenn Sie vielleicht doch nocheinmal kommen,
ggf. nicht an meine alten Sprösslinge gehen,..

werde mit der Web-Cam nun verstärkt auf "Bewegungen" achten,....

(derzeit überlege ich mir, so´n Wasser-Bewegungsmelder-Reier-Schreck zu kaufen,..) habe aber eigentlich keinen Bock "immer Druck auf der Leitung" zuhaben... 
(oder baue mir was selbst mit einer Art Springbrunnenpumpe im Teich,.. dann bleibt das Wasser immer direkt im Teich )

mfg. Micha

Danke auch für die interessanten und amüsanten Beiträge


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

, die holen nur ihre Mädels und laden zum großen Opferpflanzenfressen on  

ich hoffe und wünsche Dir, dass Du sie nun endlich los bist 

Die Art Reiherschreck könnte ich mir höchstens via festrohrverlegung vorstellen wo am Ende eine Wassersteckdose installiert ist, die vielleicht in einem Teichzulufbereich steht. So hättest Du zumindest etwas mehr Drucksicherheit.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

gerade passend zum Osterfest auch bei uns an der Teichbaustelle die Osterbraten  

 

Schöne Ostern 
Wuzzel


----------



## daniel_xy (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Wir bekommen auch jedes Jahr im Frühjahr Besuch von einem Entenpärchen. Besonders großen Schaden haben sie bisher nicht verursacht. Ich kann aber erfreut beobachten, wie sie Algen oder so futtern. Sohnemann freut sich und ich sehe den Besuch als Kompliment


----------



## Berilo (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Unsere Erfahrungen:
Enten gehören nicht an unseren Teich. Auch wenn Sie noch so putzig sind. 
Während eines Urlaubes letzten Mai Anfang Juni 09 haben sie unseren Teich nicht nur vollgesch.... sondern die Nahrung auch noch von uns bekommen. Haben nämlich die netten, leckeren Knospen abgefressen, die Wurzeltriebe genascht und  auf ihren "Tauchgängen" ordentlich Dreck nach oben gespült. 
Verscheuchen ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Ein über den Teich gespanntes Netz hat geholfen. 
Dieses Jahr sind sie auch schon wieder da und nach den April-Stürmen werde ich definitiv wieder das Netz für ca. einen Monat ziehen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

@Marco,..  sorry,.. wollte deine Enten auch nicht verspotten,..
dachte wirklich, es seien auf dem Bildern die zugeflogenen,..Erpel)
aber wie ich gerade erst in deinem Album gesehen habe, sind anscheinend die (schwimmenden) Laufenten,..  

Hast du nicht doch Bilder von deinen Laufenten "an Land",.. mit deren entsprechender Unterkunft etc...die  findet meine Frau auch klasse. 

So, bei mir hatte es am Tag 7 etwas geregnet,.. und gegen 10:30 sind die beiden Piloten wieder gelandet,.. ich habe noch schnell  ein Foto gemacht und diese dann wieder zum "Abflug" bewegt.  

Danach sind Sie nicht mehr gesehen worden,.. der Tag-8 war dann "clean",..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

So penetrant wie in diesem Jahr waren die Enten noch nie! Seit fast 3 Wochen geht das so, dass ich die Enten  zwischen 5 und 12 x !!!!! aus dem Teich vertreiben muß! Sie scheinen es einfach nicht zu kapieren, dass sie hier nicht willkommen sind. Die Hunde - einer von rechts einer von links und ich von vorne machen ein Heidentheater, aber es dauert zunehmend länger, bis sie sich bequemen, davonzufliegen. Der TEich sieht entsprechend aus - alle Pflanzen rausgerupft (es sind ja noch nicht sooo viele ), den Ufergraben ausgeräumt und überall Löcher gemacht. Im nächsten Jahr werden wir wohl das Herbstlaubnetz wieder im Frühjahr drüberspannen müssen. 
Oder mal das mit dem Spielzeugboot ausprobieren ...


----------



## Benseoo7 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hallo,
ich hebe ( mein ) Pärchen vor 3 Jahren das ertse mal entdeckt. In der kennenlern Phase war ich manchmal richtig sauer. Frisch gepflanzte Unterwasserpflanzen waren im nu verputz und nur die Stängel schwammen an der Oberfläche. Naja andere Schilfplanzen und Seerosenknospen waren die Hauptspeise. Da ich und meine bessere Hälfte Berufstätig sind, war die Besuchszeit immer so gegen Mittag. Irgendwann auch dann früh Morgens, wenn wir aufgestanden sind 6.00-6.30 Uhr. Naja nun werden die Beiden gern gesehen und fressen mal ein wenig an den Algen rum aber irgenwie lassen Sie die Seerose und andere Triebe links liegen. Also ich habe kein aufgewültes Wasser oder gar ganz weggefressene Pflanzen.
Die Beiden sind eigentlich ganz niedlich und bleiben auch, wenn wir im Garten sind.
Das Pärchen hatte wohl eine gute Erziehung genossen

Gruß

Ben


----------



## danyvet (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Ich hab letztes Jahr auch mal plötzlich 4 Enten in meinem Teichlein (ca. 20m² Wasseroberfläche) gehabt - 3 Erpel und ein Weibchen. Hab sie erst mal ausgiebigst fotografiert und dann weggescheucht. Das hat genügt.

Heuer ist ein Pärchen bei mir. Sie kommen und gehen, bleiben meist nur für ein paar Stunden. Ich bringe es aber nicht übers Herz sie zu verjagen. Werde ich sicher bald bereuen... Wenn die Junge kriegen, haben diese sicher keine Chance, außer sie bleiben ständig am Wasser, denn wir haben so viele Katzen in der Umgebung, inkl mein eigener Kater... Wenn sie nicht so nett zu beobachten wären.... 
Heute abend hat der Herr Erpel die Frau Ente bestiegen  hab zum ersten mal sowas beobachtet. Arg, wie bei Katzen war das. Er hat sie hinten am Genick genommen mit dem Schnabel und saß dann auf ihr, was bewirkte, dass nur mehr ihr Köpfchen aus dem Wasser schaute. Einmal ging sie sogar ganz unter. Aber dann ist er schnell wieder von ihr runter. Weiß jemand wie lange es dauert von der Begattung bis zur Eiablage?


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

hi!

ich glaub das geht recht schnell- die eier liegen aber an land und da stoeren katzen...bei uns jedenfalls.
jedes jahr finde ich ein ei- wird dieses zerstoerrt sind die enten immer weg

gruss marco


----------



## danyvet (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

hmmm, dann sollte ich sie wohl spätestens morgen früh verscheuchen. wir haben ja wirklich genug große Gewässer im Umkreis von ein paar Kilometern. Luftlinie sinds ca.2,5 bis zur Alten Donau. Das schaffen die locker in 5 - 10 min. Flug. Schade, ich wünschte, es wären keine Katzen da. Meinem tät ich da ja fast noch vertrauen, der weiß mittlerweile, dass Frauli auf alles mögliche Getier steht  aber es gibt da ein oder 2 andere Kater, die ziemliche Jäger sind...


----------



## GvS (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Bei uns am Teich hab ich auch ein Pärchen entdeckt. Da wir momentan noch nicht dort wohnen, hat verscheuchen eh keinen Sinn. Sobald wir dann eigezogen sind, wird die Katze das schon erledigen. Als Belohnung darf sie sich dann auch mal nen Fisch angeln. 

Wirklichen Schaden haben sie allerdings auch (noch) nicht angerichtet. Algen fressen stört mich nicht nd der Teich muss wol eh gereinigt werden. Da kommt es auf das bißchen Dreck auch nicht an.


----------



## jolantha (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

"Mein" Entenpärchen ist jetzt eine Woche da, mein Pflanzteich ist leer, und es ist nur noch eine Modderbrühe, in der nur noch die Seerose steht. 
Selbst von meinem  Kater lassen sie sich nicht mehr verscheuchen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Schön immer mit dem Gartenschlauch ärgern, vielleicht haben sie dann irgendwann zuviel


----------



## Calla (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hallo alle miteinander, 
wir haben nach dem  ich ohne viel Erfolg die Enten zwei oder gar drei Mal verjagt hatte  dieses Jahr für ca. 4 Wochen  ein Netz über den Teich gespannt. Das scheint das einzige zu sein, was hilft.
Uns wurde gesagt, dass die Enten im Frühjahr (Paarungszeit???) vermehrt über Land __ fliegen um sich ein lauschiges Plätzchen zu suchen.
Aber bitte nicht an unserem Teich, wir haben nämlich Lehmboden und nach dem Entenbesuch können wir wochenlang keinen Fisch mehr sehen.
Liebe Grüße 
Martina


----------



## Darven (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

ich hatte auch schon mal gefräßigen Besuch, sie haben alle __ Kröten rausgefressen und der Teich sah auch wie eine Schlammkuhle, 

ich hatte noch Silvesterknaller da und hab ihnen welche rausgeworfen, am nächsten Tag nochmal, das Jahr darauf sah ich sie anfliegen und kurz bevor landen wollten haben sie abgedreht...seit dem keine Ente mehr gesehen - hoffe ja dass es sich rumgesprochen hat 
Mein Hund würde auch keinen Tier weh tun.


----------



## danyvet (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Also, dass Enten __ Kröten fressen, halt ich für Teichbesitzerlatein. 
Zu den Böllern sag ich jetzt lieber nix, sonst müsste ich gegen die netiquette verstoßen...

Mein Entenpärchen ist jetzt eine Woche da gewesen, 3x auch über Nacht geblieben, aber seit 2 Tagen hab ich sie nimmer gesehen. Genau an dem Tag, an dem ich beschlossen hab sie zu verscheuchen. Offenbar konnten sie Gedanken lesen 
Bin gespannt, ob sie wieder kommen. Jedenfalls meinen Steg haben sie angesch....en.


----------



## lotta (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Unser Entenpärchen, 
sitzt immer irgendwo in den Wiesen um unser Grundstück, 
sie trauen sich nicht an den Teich, da ich zur Zeit umbaue,
aber spät abends oder nachts scheinen sie eben doch zu kommen
An den Pflanzen, ist noch nichts passiert...
Ich finde die Enten zwar total süß, wenn sie im Bach,
hinter unserem Grundstück unterwegs sind,(nur ca 1,5m vom Teich entfernt),
aber doch bitte nicht in dem frisch umgebauten Teich!:beten
Nun, meine eigentliche Frage:" belastet der Entenkot sehr die Wasserwerte?"
Ich versuche die "Klumpen im Wasser" zur Zeit, mit einem sehr feinmaschiegen Netzt zu bergen:dumm
was kann man sonst noch tun?


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*



lotta schrieb:


> Nun, meine eigentliche Frage:" belastet der Entenkot sehr die Wasserwerte?"



Andere nehmen Vogelkot (Guano) zum Düngen...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Guano ist meines Erachtes nur von der Fledermaus das aa. ^_^


----------



## butzbacher (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Guano ist meines Erachtes nur von der Fledermaus das aa. ^_^



So behauptet ist das falsch:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guano

Gruß

André


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*


----------



## admh (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> WER hat noch so "ERFAHRUNG" mit Enten,..
> mfG. Micha



Nur mit süss saurer Sauce. 
Ansonsten möchte ich sie nicht im Teich haben. Gelegentlich versuchen sie es, bei uns im Garten. Unserer Kater vertreibt sie allerdings sofort, ebenso die __ Reiher.

VG

Andreas


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Also bisher hatte ich auch keine Enten ... aber als ich vorgestern früh aus der Terrassentür trete ... ich dachte mich tritt eine Pferd, mußte erst mal den Schlauf aus den Äuglein reiben  ... da saß ein Entenpärchen auf meiner Umrandung :shock
Und alles war nass, was heißt die waren schon baden ...

Die __ Brunnenkresse war leicht zerpflückt ... und es schwammen kaputte und abgerupfte Blätter auf der Oberfläche :evil

Aber als sie mich gesehen haben sind sie weggeflogen. Als Dank haben sie ihre Schiete auf dem Holz hinterlassen ... super

Bisher toi toi toi ... sie sind zwar noch 2 mal drübergeflogen, aber nicht mehr gelandet ...

Besser es bleibt so ... ich liebe Ente kross auf __ Reis mit süß/saurer-Soße 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Och, ich mag auch die Variante mit Rotkohl und Klößen....


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Auch wir hatten wieder vermehrt Entenbesuch. Und sie lassen sich so schwer vertreiben. Kommen immer und immer wieder. Nachdem wir das ja nun einige Jahre itgemacht haben, hatte ich jetzt auch die __ Nase voll davon und da wir im April/Mai im Urlaub waren, wollte ich den Teich auch nicht ungeschützt zurücklassen - also wieder das Netz drübergespannt für 4 Wochen und wir hatten Ruhe. Wir haben es allerdings ca 1/2 Meter über der Wasseroberfläche schweben lassen, auch am Rand, damit badende und trinkende Vögel, __ Frösche und __ Kröten ungehindert rein- und rauskönnen. Nach dem Urlaub haben wir das Netz wieder entfernt und es dauerte nur 2 Tage, dann waren die Enten wieder da. Da ich aber zu Hause bin, hatten sie immer nur ein kurzes Vergnügen und jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## Limnos (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hi

Ich hatte auch Enten am Teich, kann aber von den aufgezählten Schäden keinen bestätigen. Ich habe sie heuer nicht verjagt, und prompt fing das Weibchen auch an zu brüten. Leider waren wohl überwiegend durch das nasskalte Wetter um Pfingsten herum die Bedingungen sehr schlecht, denn nach einer Woche lebte keins von den 7 Jungen mehr. Die Ente aber blieb. Sie bekam noch einmal Herrenbesuch und bald darauf fing sie die zweite Brut an. Aus 10 Eiern schlüpften 6 Junge. Leider gab es wieder Verluste, teils dadurch, dass zwei Junge durch den Zaun schlüpften, was der Mutter nicht möglich war, teils auch durch streunende Katzen - unsere hatte Manschetten vor der "Alten" und schaltete auf Koexistenz. Ein Junges überlebte. Zur Zeit drängen die endgültigen Federn durch das Dunenkleid. Da der Teich die Enten nicht allein ernähren kann, tun wir es: Brot, Fischpellets, Brekkies, mit Lebensmittelmotten befallene Cerealien und  __ Entengrütze (__ Wasserlinsen) sind das Futter. Daneben scheint es, dass die Enten auch Seerosenkäfern und __ Schnecken nachstellen: das Aufkommen dieser "unerwünschten" Gäste ist deutlich geringer. Das Wasser ist klargeblieben und Kot ist nur an den Uferbänken zu finden. Sollte es Pflanzenverluste gegeben haben, so sind sie von der wuchernden Flora mehr als kompensiert worden. Fazit: trotz der für die Enten bedauerlichen Verluste würde ich jederzeit wieder Bruten im Gartenteich zulassen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

hi Wolfgang,
ich sag' nur


----------



## Mikkki (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: TAG3:   ENTEN "Terror" im Gartenteich ,.. alle neuen Pflanzen zerstörrt... etc*

Hi,

also bei einem richtig großen Teich sind Enten wohl verkraftbar, aber bei kleineren , wie bei mir, richten Enten selbst bei einem sonst gut fuktionierenden Teich ( keine Fische, viele Pflanzen) doch erheblichsten Schaden an. Insbesondere leiden auch __ Molche, die durchaus auf dem Speiseplan stehen.   Zudem gibts hier ringsum sehr viele Gewässer und einen kleinen Bach, es gibt also genügend Räume für Enten. Deshalb scheuche ich sie auch mit gutem Gewissen.
Netze bringen eine leichte Besserung, allerdings gibts hier auch Enten die gezielt unter den Netzen ins Wasser durchmaschieren. Im Sommer helfen Krebsscheren, die sind so scharf, dass Enten nicht hindurchschwimmen mögen.  Im zeitigen Frühjahr schwimmen Krebsscheren aber noch nicht an der Oberfläche, da helfen sie also noch nicht. 

Gespannte Schnüre helfen manchmal, allerdings sollten sie sichtbar sein, sonst können sich die Tiere bei Landungen verletzen, und das will ja auch keiner.

Gegen __ Reiher funtionierte bei mir ein Bewegungsmelder, der an eine Grundwasserpumpe angeschlossen war. Wurden die Reiher dann durch einen Viereckregner naß, verschwanden sie schnell. Auch die Molche lernten schnell und tauchten sofort tief ab sobald es regnete

Leider sind Enten für den Bewegungsmelder zu klein, das Teil reagierte nicht.

Für mich im Augenblick am praktiakbelsten ein Netz bis ca. 10 Juni. Danach sind die Krebsscheren da. Und die __ Großlibellen schlüpfen erst später, so das sie durch das Netz nicht behindert werden.

Viele Grüße
Mikkki


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2014)

Komme zum Teich alles zerwühlt, jetzt schon mehrfach, Pflanzen abgerissen und Fische sind auch nicht mehr zu sehen.....Ich denke mir Mist ein __ Reiher was hatt der den gemacht.....aber Reiher sind eigendlich nicht so am Pflanzen zerwühlen...... nachster Gedanke ein Hund....keine Spurren im Sandbereich.....Waschbär ..... Der Teich ist neu.
Noch wuchert da nix.
Fast alles gekaufte Pflanzen.



Dann habe Ich die Übeltäter erwischt, jetzt schon zum dritten mal...habe ne Woche Urlaub....
 
Hat noch einer ne Idee gegen __ Enten außer die Sache mit der Schrottflinte?
Wie war das noch bei Max und Moritz  

.....gefressen wurden vor allem die jungen Spriesser des __ Igelkolben


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2014)

hi Totto,

such doch mal nach _*obst Schutznetz, *_die einfachen kosten ned viel und sollten die __ Enten fernhalten.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2014)

Habe gerade erst paar Monate das Laubnetz runter.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Apr. 2014)

moin Totto,
meiner Erfahrung nach wirst Du __ Enten an einem so einladenden Teich nur dauerhaft los,
indem Du Dir einen Hund leihst, der Dir den Teich ein paar Tage bewacht.
Enten wollen jetzt mit dem Brutgeschäft beginnen und suchen dafür noch lauschige
Plätzchen. Ein Hund ist ein "no go" für das Pärchen... viel Glück!


----------



## LotP (16. Apr. 2014)

Jo, oder täglich früh morgens vertreiben, 1-2 Wochen lang, dann ist der Spuk auch vorbei. Bei mir haben sie letztes Jahr ordentlich zerstört. Gleiches Pärchen heuer wieder da, läßt sich aber schneller vertreiben und glaub' sie geben langsam auf.
Aber vertreiben lohnt sich meiner meinung nach. anfangs wirklich gefreut dass sie kamen, aber machen einfach zu viel kaputt. (und alternativen gibts für die hier genug,..., is nicht die totale katastrophe wenn ich sie hier vertreib)


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Apr. 2014)

Auch in diesem Frühjahr wieder das gleiche Bild wie immer - jede Menge __ Enten, die unbedingt hier brüten wollen. Lassen sich auch von den Hunden kaum abschrecken. Dieses Jahr sind sie so frech - sie landen auf dem Netz, watscheln bis zur Kante, lassen sich da runterplumpsen und watscheln dann gemütlich in den Teich. Bei Vertreibungsversuchen von 3 Seiten (an den Längsseiten je ein Hund, am Ende ich) schwimmen sie einfach in die Mitte und harren aus. Da muß man schon schwerere Geschütze als Hunde und Netz auffahren in diesem Jahr. Und sie kommen nicht nur morgens - sie kommen den ganzen Tag über immer wieder! Wenn man nur mal eine halbe Stunde nicht guckt - schon sind sie da und es sieht entsprechend aus - alle jungen Pflanzen herausgerissen! Nee, nee - bei mir werden die Enten gnadenlos verjagt. Hier in der unmittelbaren Umgebung gibt es viiiiiiiel Wasser - da brauchen die unseren kleinen Gartenteich wirklich nicht.


----------



## laolamia (17. Apr. 2014)

sie wollen nicht nur wasser sie wollen ruhe vor anderen __ enten....


----------



## mani2 (17. Apr. 2014)

Also mein Dackel hält den Garten sauber,haben hier auch viel __ Enten dank Bach in der Nähe.
Die Enten sollten nicht glauben in der Teich mitte  Anker werfen zu können,dann geht er rein.
Und Gnade ihnen Gott wenn er sie erwischt


----------



## schluffi (28. Apr. 2014)

Auch bei mir versuchen zwei __ Enten seit ein paar Tagen zu landen ... bisher konnte ich sie aber verscheuchen.
Wie sieht das aus mit Salmonellen und Entenflöhen? Wie gross ist da das Risiko?
Unser Hund zeigt sich bisher wenig aggressiv - wenn die Enten Katzenkostüme tragen würden.... wir hätten das Problem definitiv nicht. Ich könnte aber ein Spielzeug in Richtung Enten werfen - unser LabbiMix kann grandiose Arschbomben! 
Da wir einen Schwimmteich haben zählt im Zweifelsfall "die Enten oder wir"...


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2014)

Bei mir waren se heute wieder da....ich sehe es an den ausgerissenen Pflanzen......hilft so ein Gummirabe? Denke ne Plastikente ist eher einladent.


----------



## mani2 (29. Apr. 2014)

Also entweder ein Hund der sich der Sache annimmt oder Netz drüber.


----------



## mani2 (1. Juli 2014)

Dank schwerer Enteninvasion mußte ich zusätzlich meines Vierbeiners nun auch zum Netz greifen Tagsüber passt er zwar auf und da lässt sich keine blicken aber sie kommen wohl in der Nacht oder früh morgends.
Direkt am runden mit Holzleisten verkleideten Miniteich haben sie sogar Eier gelegt.
Die Küken hätten sich bestimmt auf einen Besuch von meinen Dackel gefreut 
Hab sie ausquartiert an einen Strauch am Bach gelegt,entweder kommt die Mama oder der Marder.

Das Netz ist mit Kabelbindern an einen 75er HT befestigt und wird einfach über die Dachlatten gerollt.
Tagsüber liegts oben auf der Mauer und fällt nicht weiter auf.
Hoffe das legt sich wieder wenn die Brutzeit vorbei ist denn normal kommen die selten in den Garten.
Die Seerosenblätter hatten sie schon etwas angenagt aber ich glaub so recht schmecken tun sie ihnen nicht,sonst hab ich keine anderen Pflanzen drin.
Mögen die bei euch Seerosenblätter ?


----------

